# Bindings foot pain?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, bindings being over tightened can cause foot pain. You might/likely are over-tightening the bindings because your boots are too big...or perhaps the interface between the boots/bindings are the incorrectly sized/mismatched. Take a pic of you in yer boots standing in the bindings and circle where the pains are.


----------



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Yes, bindings being over tightened can cause foot pain. You might/likely are over-tightening the bindings because your boots are too big...or perhaps the interface between the boots/bindings are the incorrectly sized/mismatched. Take a pic of you in yer boots standing in the bindings and circle where the pains are.


That's the thing tho, i don't even need to strap my boots fully to feel the pressure points, as soon as i put the shoe in the binding i feel the pressure points in my feel, overall it's the sides of the foot that hurts, i think maybe my foot might be 2 wide for these bindings, could that be the issue? even when i put the shoes in feels like a struggle to get into the binding. Any decent bindings for wide feet?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

It might be that your boot footprint/profile is too wide for the binding. In general, you get boots first, then when buying bindings, take your boots along to make sure the bindings fit your boots.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Raulis Balulis said:


> That's the thing tho, i don't even need to strap my boots fully to feel the pressure points, as soon as i put the shoe in the binding i feel the pressure points


This is most likely a boot issue, not a binding issue. When unstrapped the binding will really only be holding your feet stationary. We should check the width of your boots. 

Please measure your feet using this method an please let us know the size of your boots:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Raulis Balulis said:


> That's the thing tho, i don't even need to strap my boots fully to feel the pressure points, as soon as i put the shoe in the binding i feel the pressure points in my feel, overall it's the sides of the foot that hurts, i think maybe my foot might be 2 wide for these bindings, could that be the issue? even when i put the shoes in feels like a struggle to get into the binding. Any decent bindings for wide feet?


I've had this problem. Can't tell if it will have the same solution, but messing around with boots was mostly a dead end. There are boots with really soft sidewalls and soles that probably won't be ideal, like the Salomon Dialogue. They don't really make "wide" versions of bindings anyways, but there are some that works better for my foot shape. I also found that my stance was too wide, and the pain mostly occured with (exaggerated) canting bindings. Burton bindings, preferably the ones without canting, or autocant with a slightly wider stance works, they are fine in medium too. Rome Boss bindings are nice. Bent Metal works in large. Union was still a little tight in large. Now with the first hanger system was too tight, 2.0 is better. If you have less than a combined 24 degree angle stance, putting some more angle on it should help too, less reason to push into the sides of the bindings. 

To sum it up, try with different stance widths and angles. Try bindings with and without canting, and try different binding brands to find something that works for you, if that's possible without buying first.


----------



## Nevergrewup (Jul 29, 2019)

Sounds like boots are too big.


----------



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

Nevergrewup said:


> Sounds like boots are too big.


don't think so, my big toe is always touching the inner lining.


----------



## Nevergrewup (Jul 29, 2019)

Any foot injurues in your life? How old are your boots?


----------



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

Nevergrewup said:


> Any foot injurues in your life? How old are your boots?


oh man, i had torn ankle ligaments, twisted ankles and so on, plenty of injuries, also i have no arch, flat footed. boots are 2017, going to get myself some new shoes this year. Also geting new bindings for my new board. either Nitro Team, Now Pilot or Union Force.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Raulis Balulis said:


> don't think so, my big toe is always touching the inner lining.


Hi Raulis,

Just touching the end is actually too large in snowboard boots. We are looking for firm pressure into the compliant materials of the liner. That said, it is very common for a boot to be both to long and not wide enough. I would strongly suggest that you take barefoot measurements. That is the foundation of all gear choices (board, boots and bindings) and should be the first thing that is checked when gear is not functioning as expected.

STOKED!


----------



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Raulis,
> 
> Just touching the end is actually too large in snowboard boots. We are looking for firm pressure into the compliant materials of the liner. That said, it is very common for a boot to be both to long and not wide enough. I would strongly suggest that you take barefoot measurements. That is the foundation of all gear choices (board, boots and bindings) and should be the first thing that is checked when gear is not functioning as expected.
> 
> STOKED!


Well my big toe is fiirmly touching the end of the liner, considering these boots are over 2years old i'd say they held on pretty good. My pain tolerance is really good, but that's also why it's bad because if i did 8hour boarding day, i couldn't decently walk for maybe 3 days and the pain would go on for weeks, i'd go into next snowboarding session while having pain. The thing is pain is only coming when i'm in the bindings either having t bar lift or doing nothing, when i'm carving or going down the mountain it seems i have 0 pain... seems weird:|


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Raulis Balulis said:


> Well my big toe is fiirmly touching the end of the liner, considering these boots are over 2years old i'd say they held on pretty good. My pain tolerance is really good, but that's also why it's bad because if i did 8hour boarding day, i couldn't decently walk for maybe 3 days and the pain would go on for weeks, i'd go into next snowboarding session while having pain. The thing is pain is only coming when i'm in the bindings either having t bar lift or doing nothing, when i'm carving or going down the mountain it seems i have 0 pain... seems weird:|


Oh, man. I hate to hear of you having weeks of pain after riding. I would certainly check your measurements. It may not be your answer but it may help.


----------



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> Oh, man. I hate to hear of you having weeks of pain after riding. I would certainly check your measurements. It may not be your answer but it may help.


I already did and shoe size seems to be the same, i'm buying a whole new set up, new shoes, bindings and new board for the upcoming season.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Raulis Balulis said:


> Well my big toe is fiirmly touching the end of the liner, considering these boots are over 2years old i'd say they held on pretty good. My pain tolerance is really good, but that's also why it's bad because if i did 8hour boarding day, i couldn't decently walk for maybe 3 days and the pain would go on for weeks, i'd go into next snowboarding session while having pain. *The thing is pain is only coming when i'm in the bindings either having t bar lift or doing nothing, when i'm carving or going down the mountain it seems i have 0 pain... seems weird*:|


Couple of ideas:
Just wearing yer boots all day, all tightened up and NOT board...do you have or develop any pain?

And you only have or develop pain when you are in yer bindings....BUT not when riding down the hill...is that correct?

It could also be a binding/boot interface set up issue, e.g., strap, heelcup and ramp adjustments.

And it could be in part a foot conditioning thing or even a skills/technique deal...how many seasons, what kind of riding, where and how many days a season?

And where exactly is your pain and what kind...nerve, abrasion, blisters, joint and/or muscle fatigue and etc?...It would help if you could post pictures of your foot...for wiredsports sake. And a bunch of pics of your boots and bindings with your boots in the bindings. And pictures noting exactly where your pain occurs. Also note your forward lean, stance width and angles, socks, insoles and if you have any fitment issues such as toe bang, hotspots and heel lift...also not whether you prefer a bunny, recreationalist or performance fit. This may all seem a bit much...but to help, we need you to note the specifics of your set up and your pain.


----------



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Couple of ideas:
> Just wearing yer boots all day, all tightened up and NOT board...do you have or develop any pain?
> 
> And you only have or develop pain when you are in yer bindings....BUT not when riding down the hill...is that correct?
> ...


I already tried walking with shoes for like 8hours, 0 pain , ofc they are not comfy, but doesn't seem like i have pressure points when i walk, they are not as a regular shoes but that's because they are stiff and are snowboard boots and not regular boots for walking all day. 

it depends, last season i only did 10, upcoming seasons i'll go 20-60days a season, carving and some easy butters,jumps becaus i'm just starting out. It's more like pressure points, but i only get that when i go into the binding, 0 pressure points while in boots . I think it could be binding adjustments, but the bindings i have are poor quality, no heel cup adjustments, poor ramp adjustments. that's one of the reasons why i think i have the pain, i'm away from home and i'm only going back in like a month.. the only picture i could take would be my foot... also i'm buying new set up and i want to try now pilot bindings, but i'm scared because they have lack of adjustability , no heel cup , and i think this could be big , afraid of the toe drag and the pain... considering other bindings with more adjustments.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Well this is kind of moot point, if you are getting new bindings. As for toe/heel drag, that depends on skill, terrain and your angle of the board being up on edge (and of course the board's width and yer boots)....and depending on how many seasons and your style of carving.

I'm out of the loop for softboot bindings...but in the past iirc, Ride bindings have a lot of adjustability.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I had similar pain in lateral edge of midfoot. Seemed to be a boot width issue for me. I posted my measurements and apparently I need wider boots. 

I was able to remedy(boots one year old!) by less forward lean and less extreme forward stance. It was just my right foot, but that’s my bigger and fatter foot. Just click bindings to snug and stop. If you have two zone system on your boots, keep the lower zone just barely snug. Good luck. 

Measure width of foot and post. Might need wide boots.


----------



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> I had similar pain in lateral edge of midfoot. Seemed to be a boot width issue for me. I posted my measurements and apparently I need wider boots.
> 
> I was able to remedy(boots one year old!) by less forward lean and less extreme forward stance. It was just my right foot, but that’s my bigger and fatter foot. Just click bindings to snug and stop. If you have two zone system on your boots, keep the lower zone just barely snug. Good luck.
> 
> Measure width of foot and post. Might need wide boots.


Doesn't make sense for me that it could be boot issue, no pain walking in them for 8hrs, as soon as i go into bindings pain comes, binding issue, maybe wider bindings? lol


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Raulis Balulis said:


> Doesn't make sense for me that it could be boot issue, no pain walking in them for 8hrs, as soon as i go into bindings pain comes, binding issue, maybe wider bindings? lol



Same for me. Pain only in bindings. Got so bad that I had to rip my board off halfway down the hill. Agony. Anyway I still have the boots. The above measures helped immensely.


----------



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> Same for me. Pain only in bindings. Got so bad that I had to rip my board off halfway down the hill. Agony. Anyway I still have the boots. The above measures helped immensely.


How is that boot issue tho? sounds like bindings 2 narrow. I did check my foot size before i bought, but tonight i'll remeasure just to make sure:smile:


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Raulis Balulis said:


> I already tried walking with shoes for like 8hours, 0 pain , ofc they are not comfy, but doesn't seem like i have pressure points when i walk, they are not as a regular shoes but that's because they are stiff and are snowboard boots and not regular boots for walking all day.
> 
> it depends, last season i only did 10, upcoming seasons i'll go 20-60days a season, carving and some easy butters,jumps becaus i'm just starting out. It's more like pressure points, but i only get that when i go into the binding, 0 pressure points while in boots. I think it could be binding adjustments, but the bindings i have are poor quality, no heel cup adjustments, poor ramp adjustments. that's one of the reasons why i think i have the pain, i'm away from home and i'm only going back in like a month.. the only picture i could take would be my foot... also i'm buying new set up and i want to try now pilot bindings, but i'm scared because they have lack of adjustability , no heel cup , and i think this could be big , afraid of the toe drag and the pain... considering other bindings with more adjustments.


Toe drag won't be a problem unless your boots are over binding range, or the board is too narrow. Heel drag is more common if you are in the lower sizes of a binding range. They also have offset discs, so stance adjustment is pretty good. What you are aware of with the Now bindings are the hingepoints on the sides which build a little more than some bindings, so they are potential pressure points. Just try some first. The straps on the Pilot can be flipped over, so you have some adjustability on the strap, but other bindings can adjust the placement aswell. Having an adjustable heelcup doesn't always mean you can adjust the strap vs highback position. Think you can on Force and Atlas from Union, but not the others. Keep hearing good things about Nitro bindings too, but the canting scares me off.

Since you are buying new boots, just do the sizing exercise in any case. Even if it won't solve your current problem, wrong sizing can lead to a heap of others. Make sure you don't grab one of the "tweaky" boots with really soft sides, since you have a problem with the sides of your feet. Every brand will have some of them soon.


----------



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

Rip154 said:


> Toe drag won't be a problem unless your boots are over binding range, or the board is too narrow. Heel drag is more common if you are in the lower sizes of a binding range. They also have offset discs, so stance adjustment is pretty good. What you are aware of with the Now bindings are the hingepoints on the sides which build a little more than some bindings, so they are potential pressure points. Just try some first. The straps on the Pilot can be flipped over, so you have some adjustability on the strap, but other bindings can adjust the placement aswell. Having an adjustable heelcup doesn't always mean you can adjust the strap vs highback position. Think you can on Force and Atlas from Union, but not the others. Keep hearing good things about Nitro bindings too, but the canting scares me off.
> 
> Since you are buying new boots, just do the sizing exercise in any case. Even if it won't solve your current problem, wrong sizing can lead to a heap of others. Make sure you don't grab one of the "tweaky" boots with really soft sides, since you have a problem with the sides of your feet. Every brand will have some of them soon.


Why does the nitro canting scare you ?:surprise:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Raulis Balulis said:


> Why does the nitro canting scare you ?:surprise:


Ime canting is a personal preference...but it does have a slight change of some of the mechanics of riding. I rode a many years without, then afew years with cant, then ditched but now back on them with AT hardboots.


----------



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Ime canting is a personal preference...but it does have a slight change of some of the mechanics of riding. I rode a many years without, then afew years with cant, then ditched but now back on them with AT hardboots.


What changes in the riding mechanics?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Raulis Balulis said:


> What changes in the riding mechanics?


With canting you apply pressure more on the contact points earlier and tend to move fore/aft less...so works a bit more efficiently in high speed carving.

Where as without cant you move more fore/aft...and thus have more ability to move the board under your body and thus ability to attack the natty terrain more effectively.

Also canting, at least ime, has less range to really suck up your knees to absorb the terrain, especially in the chop.

And your stance with cant tends to be narrower verses wider without cant.

Of course this is all perhaps splitting hairs...for some folks is more about knee comfort.


----------



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> With canting you apply pressure more on the contact points earlier and tend to move fore/aft less...so works a bit more efficiently in high speed carving.
> 
> Where as without cant you move more fore/aft...and thus have more ability to move the board under your body and thus ability to attack the natty terrain more effectively.
> 
> ...


so moving board under my boady would be better with bindings without canting, correct?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Raulis Balulis said:


> so moving board under my boady would be better with bindings without canting, correct?


IDK about better...at least for me, slightly easier or a less locked in or restricted feeling and movement. I prefer no canting...but that is just moi and I have no problem riding either. However, others prefer canted for having a tad more leverage on the contact points and perhaps less stress on the knees.

Generally in snowboarding...there is "no better"...its a matter of preference and what works for you the rider, your style and matching the conditions and the terrain with the gear that you use...which often ends up being a matter of compromise or what can you salvage for the day/run or line. In reality we are chasing the DRAGON...that is getting lost in the nirvarnaic flow of the line.

And thus back to yer original point....foot pain often does not let the rider focus on riding because the pain is often distracting from hitting the flow. Most all of us agree of the notion of Boots First...and for some of us it has taken years to get the perfect or near perfect boot fit. For my self I demand/require that I have a performance fit and that it feels like I'm wearing snug but comfortable slippers.

Oh and btw...if yer bindings are causing pressure points/pain...maybe try AT/hardboots...where there are minimal contact points (i.e., bails) for the bindings to cause pressure points.  lol


----------



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> IDK about better...at least for me, slightly easier or a less locked in or restricted feeling and movement. I prefer no canting...but that is just moi and I have no problem riding either. However, others prefer canted for having a tad more leverage on the contact points and perhaps less stress on the knees.
> 
> Generally in snowboarding...there is "no better"...its a matter of preference and what works for you the rider, your style and matching the conditions and the terrain with the gear that you use...which often ends up being a matter of compromise or what can you salvage for the day/run or line. In reality we are chasing the DRAGON...that is getting lost in the nirvarnaic flow of the line.


Thanks for the insight!  Considering between 2 pairs now, either nitro team 2019 or Now Pilot 2019... I wrote message to the Now team asking if the highbacks are adjustable, would be kinda sad if you can't even rotate that to make it match the edge because i kinda want to try that new tech they have but if the adjustibility is so poor they can't even do a small highback rotations i'll prob go with nitro team:wink:


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

Just from skimming the thread, I would highly suggest you take Wired's advice and measure your feet according to his procedure before buying any other bindings. He has helped a lot of us newbies out and I promise you everyone that listened to his advice has had a better riding experience, myself included. I know that you think that you have the right size boots, and maybe you do, but this will help guarantee that. Snowboard boots DO NOT fit the same as everyday sneakers. I wear a 13 in regular shoes and an 11.5 in SB Boots. Once you get your boots sorted, or confirmed, then look into bindings to ensure compatibility. You will be much happier being able to ride for 8 hours a day, and then being able to do it again the next day instead of hobbling around for 3 days to recover. Especially if you are trying to get to 60 days next season you should do everything you possibly can to take care of your feet.


----------



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

Flavor_James86 said:


> Just from skimming the thread, I would highly suggest you take Wired's advice and measure your feet according to his procedure before buying any other bindings. He has helped a lot of us newbies out and I promise you everyone that listened to his advice has had a better riding experience, myself included. I know that you think that you have the right size boots, and maybe you do, but this will help guarantee that. Snowboard boots DO NOT fit the same as everyday sneakers. I wear a 13 in regular shoes and an 11.5 in SB Boots. Once you get your boots sorted, or confirmed, then look into bindings to ensure compatibility. You will be much happier being able to ride for 8 hours a day, and then being able to do it again the next day instead of hobbling around for 3 days to recover. Especially if you are trying to get to 60 days next season you should do everything you possibly can to take care of your feet.


Yes i know, i'll measure my feet when i can, i'm not in my country home right now, tomorrow after work i'll go pick up some measure tape in the shop and measure my feet because i'm buying a whole new set up, new board, new bindings and new boots, want to make sure i get the best fit. Thanks for being so caring , nice to see people here are nice and welcome!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Flavor_James86 said:


> Just from skimming the thread, I would highly suggest you take Wired's advice and measure your feet according to his procedure before buying any other bindings. He has helped a lot of us newbies out and I promise you everyone that listened to his advice has had a better riding experience, myself included. I know that you think that you have the right size boots, and maybe you do, but this will help guarantee that. Snowboard boots DO NOT fit the same as everyday sneakers. I wear a 13 in regular shoes and an 11.5 in SB Boots. Once you get your boots sorted, or confirmed, then look into bindings to ensure compatibility. You will be much happier being able to ride for 8 hours a day, and then being able to do it again the next day instead of hobbling around for 3 days to recover. Especially if you are trying to get to 60 days next season you should do everything you possibly can to take care of your feet.


So just wondering...have you met the wizard...Mr Wiredsport? :surprise:


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Raulis Balulis said:


> Why does the nitro canting scare you ?:surprise:


Anything with a set canting does, it hurts the outsides of my feet. Going so wide that the canting becomes less of an issue, I'd feel it in the knees after awhile, because I have short legs, and landing hard will just twist my back knee. Canting could make you go a little wider without hurting your knees while riding regularly, but doesn't work that way in my case. If I have to land in the backseat or something I don't have enough range to absorb the impact, and that's just bad news.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> So just wondering...have you met the wizard...Mr Wiredsport? :surprise:


Unfortunately not. The warehouse is only a few miles from my house though so maybe we can arrange a meet and greet! 

I have just lurked around this forum for a couple of seasons and noticed that he has given a lot of boot fitting advice and even recommending specific models that, in theory, would fit the buyer. I was very hesitant to drop down boot sizes but once I did I could feel an almost immediate change in my riding. I have seen others say the same thing, mostly newbies. But let's face it, newbies are the ones that need the advice.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Raulis Balulis said:


> Yes i know, i'll measure my feet when i can, i'm not in my country home right now, tomorrow after work i'll go pick up some measure tape in the shop and measure my feet because i'm buying a whole new set up, new board, new bindings and new boots, want to make sure i get the best fit. Thanks for being so caring , nice to see people here are nice and welcome!


Hi Raulis,

Thanks for providing measurements in the sizing thread here: https://www.snowboardingforum.com/b...e-snowboard-boot-options-119.html#post3372939 . Your EE foot width is very likely the reason you are experiencing this pain. Once we get you in the suggested boots and some bindings that fit those boots I know that you will be riding in comfort. STOKED!


----------



## dtbrown (Dec 28, 2012)

It's definitely the boot. I loved my Burtons and kept getting Burtons every time needing new boots. But always had to adjust the boots to alleviate pressure pain. When trying on new. Pots this last year evem new Burtons same issue. Tried different boots for first time in years and ended up with new Adidas higher end modes and all felt great. Didn't have boot pressure pain for first time in years this last season. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

